# Bear Claw Holding Beer Cans Table, Reclaimed



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

This is a table I just finished made out of reclaimed Douglas Fir Glue Lam beams that have been re-sawn into manageable sized pieces. They start out as 12" x 24" beams about 50 feet long.

It's rustic and I "distressed" it.

Now Iv'e got to build the chairs.

Bret


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks awesome. Once again, you amaze me with your skill. Is there any way we could get a couple of close up shots of the bear claws?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another Hall of Famer?*

Any room in the Hall for a new member Kenbo? Looks like Bret needs a category all his own! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Plenty of room in the Hall of Fame and I would gladly welcome any one of you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Table looks nice Bret. I like the claw. But why a beer can? And where did you come up with that idea? Just wondering.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*just guessin'*



Dominick said:


> Table looks nice Bret. I like the claw. But why a beer can? And where did you come up with that idea? Just wondering.


Lions don't drink wine. Detroit Lions at least. :no: bill


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice. i'd like to see a close up too. Good job man!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I started with the intent to make Ball and Claw feet but the shape didn't lend itself to it so I came up with a claw grasping a round rod which sort of looks the same as a beer can. I OK with it being Claw and Beer Can feet. It would look good in some one's man-cave.

Here is ths close-up you asked for. Remember I said it was "rustic". I had to work around knots, checks and glue lines. 

Bret


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

By the looks of it in the picture :laughing: Mao looks like a dinosaur foot. Great attempt. Looks like you still could carve a ball, there's more wood on the sides. Go for it.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful table Bret. Love the carving. 

Are the pedestals solid?


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Y'kno I always thought Glu-Lam's would make nice projects and tops.
You went about proving my assumptions.

What finish did you use?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's very artistic. I think it is really great and I like your use of materials. How did you cut something that big up?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's awesome. You call it rustic, I call it incredible.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Brink said:


> Beautiful table Bret. Love the carving.
> 
> Are the pedestals solid?


Thank you. The pedestals are hollow octagons but interesting you would ask. I had some solid chunks that I was trying to make them from but just had too many defects to work around. Some of this reclaimed wood was cut into 2 x 4s and that is what I made the octagons from. 

The table weighs about 250 as it is so hollow is good.

Bret


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice. I'm loving the carved claws. Quite incredible really.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful table, love all your pieces!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I like it, Bret. It's elegantly simple yet rich in details.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------

